# Ride SPI or Rome 390?



## Guest

Hi, so I bought a flow solitude 160 board for this season and i'm looking for some new bindings. I am mostly freeride and don't spend much time in the park. I have started to narrow down my search to the ride spi's (or RX) and the rome 390's. any thoughts on these or any other great freeride bindings?


----------



## lisevolution

hmmm...ok so I have the Ride SPi's and I love them to death. On the flip side, I'm probably going to buy the Rome Targa's for my new Flag. 

This is the thing with the SPi's they are very stiff and super responsive... like you move your body the board reacts as if it's connected to your brain quick. On the negative side becuase they're so stiff until you get used to them your tootsies may be a bit sore by the end of the day. I have the 05/06 model which had a slightly different ratchet than last years which a bunch of people have complained about not working properly on the Toe strap. I can't speak on that because I don't have that model but I know mine can get sticky when packed with snow and ice from riding off piste. 

The reason I'm considering the Targas which are basically just an upgraded 390 is because I have only heard awesome reviews on Rome bindings and I'm open to trying a slightly more flexible binding as long as it doesn't reduce the responsiveness.


----------



## Dcp584

For just your freeriding purposes you may wanna go witha Targa from rome instead of the 390. The Targas are a stiffer binding and might better suit your needs.


----------



## Guest

i wouldn't go for the 390's if park riding isn't of a major concern for you.


----------



## Mr. Right

I have never owned or used Rome Bindings but they do look nice. I have a pair of SPI's that have been on my board for 3 years. I love the living crap out of those bindings. I'd imagine they would be a nuisance in the park but they kick ass for freeriding. They keep you nicely planted at speed and they are durable. They are the second pair of bindings I ever bought and have well over 400 days on them and still perform as well as ever. The foot cushions in them also kick ass on the hard stuff.


----------

